# Looking to move to another state



## underrated (May 13, 2009)

I am from Houston, Tx and have been working as an electrician for 5 years and have my journymans card. I know about the recipical states that accept my licence but will i have to jump through hoops with other states that don't . Will I have to start all over agian as an apprentice and make apprentice wage.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sorry I don't have leads for you.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I was under the impression the economy in Texas was the last to feel the recession and first to pull out of it. 

Why are you looking to move to another state?


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Some states don't recognize a journeymans card at all.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

California would require you to take the state exam.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Looking to move*

If you know anything about photovoltaic systems, Kentucky may be a place to come. There are only four, yes,(only 4) qualified persons in the entire state. I don't know what the demand is but if you are young it's a good thing to study.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it would be good for you to take your masters exam before moving imo.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Fl doesn't reciprocate at the Journeyman level at all, but employers make the money decision. Our company would for example hire you as a journeyman. You could even take the FL master exam with a TX journeyman just need documented proof of experience and schooling and what ever else they ask for.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Ditto*



Magnettica said:


> I was under the impression the economy in Texas was the last to feel the recession and first to pull out of it.
> 
> Why are you looking to move to another state?


From all I have seen and heard, Texas is the center of the economic and electrical universe...right now.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Take the Florida Master? if you have 10k in a business checking, insurance, 6 years of direct supervisory experience and 8 years of total experience. Those are just the few items off the top of my head..........


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Innovative said:


> Take the Florida Master? if you have 10k in a business checking, insurance, 6 years of direct supervisory experience and 8 years of total experience. Those are just the few items off the top of my head..........


The Great Police State of New Jersey doesn't reciprocate with any other state. As for work, not much. EC's are all struggling. Good luck.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Work did slow for a little but it has picked up and things look good. Are you open shop? You might try the union if your not getting any work. There is quite a few jobs going on right now in the medical center.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Licensing*

there are still a bunch of states with no licensing. Offhand Ohio, Indiana, Pennsylvania, Kansas, ??? etc..

I'd move there, but you'll have to compete with the handymen though

http://www.neca-neis.org/state/state_regs.cfm


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike Guile said:


> there are still a bunch of states with no licensing. Offhand Ohio, Indiana, Pennsylvania, Kansas, ??? etc..
> 
> I'd move there, but you'll have to compete with the handymen though
> 
> http://www.neca-neis.org/state/state_regs.cfm


It's not like we're not competing with handymen here and we have statewide licensing. :no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*move*



Mike Guile said:


> there are still a bunch of states with no licensing. Offhand Ohio, Indiana, Pennsylvania, Kansas, ??? etc..
> 
> I'd move there, but you'll have to compete with the handymen though
> 
> http://www.neca-neis.org/state/state_regs.cfm


Where is OFFHAND OHIO?


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Where is OFFHAND OHIO?


thats the creek bottom area behind the outhouse down in the holler :laughing:


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*yeah*

I just got done looking at statewide licensing. It seems like 15 or so states don't have any. I saw a truck last month that confirmed this in Indiana. 

It was Mike's Home Handyman Service and it had following on truck.

We do Painting, Plumbing, Electrical, Kitchen upgrades, Landscaping, Roofing and something else. That's what we compete with here. And it's all legal.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Innovative said:


> Take the Florida Master? if you have 10k in a business checking, insurance, 6 years of direct supervisory experience and 8 years of total experience. Those are just the few items off the top of my head..........


ER doesn't require that. EC is a different story. EC is 3 yrs supervisory. Just had a guy at work get his EC. Plus I've been reading the state law regarding regarding EC, I'm eligible just can not avoid it right now.


----------



## oramac406 (Feb 7, 2010)

Colorado also would also require a state exam. Work is a little slow here but service work is somewhat steady


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

underrated said:


> I am from Houston, Tx and have been working as an electrician for 5 years and have my journymans card. I know about the recipical states that accept my licence but will i have to jump through hoops with other states that don't . Will I have to start all over agian as an apprentice and make apprentice wage.


What types of projects have you worked on during your five years??


----------

